# language exchange arabic - english



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

hi guys

i am a native arabic speaker looking for native english speaker who would like to learn arabic language i can start with him from ZERO, i just want to practice my english and grap the accent.

thanks
mahmoud


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You might find it easier just to find friends who happen to be native english speakers. With that said, there was recently a thread about someone wishing to learn arabic. Do a search and maybe send them a pm to see if they would be interested.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2011)

I can offer Arabic for French


----------

